# 1930s Golden Retriever Post Card WOW



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow that is so cool! Where did you get that from?


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Wow that is so cool! Where did you get that from?


I saw it advertised for sale on eBay. I didn't buy it but I did save the picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What kennel is that?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You really can find anything on e-bay!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> What kennel is that?


Kim, 

I couldn't make out the kennel name. I think it may be British but I could be wrong.

Dan


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Why aren't those golden retrievers in the water ??


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

I tried to figure out how many generations back these dogs could potentially have been. If the picture was taken in 1930 and each generation was an average of 4 years old when they had the next litter. They could potentially be back around 300 generations. :doh: 

Did I figure that right? 

I was never very good at word math problems.

If two Golden Retrievers were 10 miles apart walking towards each other, one was :bowl: walking at 3 miles per hour and the other was walking at 3.4 miles per hour. How many times would they stop to visit with strangers?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ummm....as many times as a stranger appears


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

that's really neat to see!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"A Remarkable Kennel" it looks like it says.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful picture.
Does it seem to anyone else that the shape of the muzzle is sharper/narrower than the typical GR now? Maybe it is just the contrast because of the black and white photography?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Notice she's wearing light colored clothes  It looks like there's something in her hand, can you see what it is?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't see what's in her hand, if anything. lol.

The picture's too blurry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish I could read the Wood what ever. It's the only common part of the Golden's names.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

which part are you looking at?


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Wish I could read the Wood what ever. It's the only common part of the Golden's names.


Kimm, 

Here is the picture as I downloaded it from eBay. I enlarged it and cleaned it up a bit. You might be able to read it better from this copy. 

Dan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The very bottom. After it says, Mrs. C something. A few of the names are included and I think it says woo then I'm not sure. Humm...woolsey maybe? I dunno...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Notice also all the dog's mouths are closed (no golden smiles) maybe it is just a cool day. They have a more serious countenance--like Chesapeake Bay retrievers


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks like either Woodley or Woodey.... ???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The first one says Reine of Wooley. I'm almost positive. lol It's so hard to read.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

No one else interested in the difference between these dogs and our present GRs? I notice their coats are not so long and heavy-no big manes at the chest.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That photo is in one of my books- which one???

They look like Noranby dogs... or at least a similar era


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Find your book ACC, you could answer alot of questions!!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

I went back to eBay to see if I could find that auction and I couldn't. I did find several other cards that the sellers had called Golden Retrievers. First one looks more like border collies and the second one looks like a yellow lab.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GL is right! Found it on ebay!!! Reine of Wooley

This Original Page comes from the 1934 edition of the Hutchinson's Dog Encyclopaedia and is 73 years old.

_"*A REMARKABLE KENNEL. Mrs. Cottingham with some of her beautiful Golden Retrievers. On the left is Ch. Reine if Wooley, Rex, Vesta, Diver, Lue all of Wooley. The two on the right are Ch. Cubbington Diver and Ch. Vie."*_


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They definitely look to be quite a bit larger than the standard today, and darker. Did they know they were water dogs back then?? LOL


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> No one else interested in the difference between these dogs and our present GRs? I notice their coats are not so long and heavy-no big manes at the chest.


I noticed that too. 300 generations has brought about some change. I have seen a few GR pics here of some forum dogs that look more like these.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have Hutchinson's... I do believe it is also in Nona KB's book "A dog for all seasons" in the history chapter.

Yes, modern GRs are very different from their ancestors. Note with interest that the backyard bred dogs and some field dogs are far closer to the real thing than any country's modern show Goldens...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Hutchinson's books (I also have Hutchinson on Sighthounds) are very precious to me. They are currently on loan to a trusted friend. They are wonderful!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay I was right!! I really had to strain my eyes to figure it out.... lol.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> My Hutchinson's books (I also have Hutchinson on Sighthounds) are very precious to me. They are currently on loan to a trusted friend. They are wonderful!


I have a feeling this is a page from the book. :doh: It states the book is 73 year old. Yikes... I hope they didn't pull photos from the original publication.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Banner said:


> If two Golden Retrievers were 10 miles apart walking towards each other, one was :bowl: walking at 3 miles per hour and the other was walking at 3.4 miles per hour. How many times would they stop to visit with strangers?


Zero. Nobody's a stranger to a Golden Retriever!:

(Sorry to go off-topic, but I couldn't resist.)

Cool postcard!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Great find! Thanks for sharing that little bit of history with us!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That was some find. Amazing how they look now compared to how they are today. Great postcard. Thanks for sharing. Nice to see you back Banner.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The book is worth a lot if it is in good shape...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So what was the price on eBay?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> So what was the price on eBay?


Oh dear, I had the link to the auction. I'll see if I can find it. 
The starting bid is 9.99. End time May 3, 2007
eBay: ** Golden Retriever - Vintage Dog Photo Print - 1934 (item 280109367505 end time May-03-07 21:08:29 PDT)

I liked Tom's answer to Banner's word problem!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have Hutchinson's... I do believe it is also in Nona KB's book "A dog for all seasons" in the history chapter.
> 
> Yes, modern GRs are very different from their ancestors. Note with interest that the backyard bred dogs and some field dogs are far closer to the real thing than any country's modern show Goldens...


Wow, you're right! I thought the same thing....one pup on the left in the poscard looks like my Sadie and look alot like 'MaggiesMom's' Mags and Hootie, don't they?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> GL is right! Found it on ebay!!! Reine of Wooley
> 
> This Original Page comes from the 1934 edition of the Hutchinson's Dog Encyclopaedia and is 73 years old.
> 
> _"*A REMARKABLE KENNEL. Mrs. Cottingham with some of her beautiful Golden Retrievers. On the left is Ch. Reine if Wooley, Rex, Vesta, Diver, Lue all of Wooley. The two on the right are Ch. Cubbington Diver and Ch. Vie."*_


Is Mrs. Cottingham the woman who euthanized her whole kennel of Champion Golden Retrievers because the war was moving onto her property?


----------

